# Kings hall theatre southall London November 2017



## Lavino (Nov 16, 2017)

A very early start for this one. And thanks for my invite from the other 2 lads I went with @GK-WAX and @albinojay arrived here in the pitch black early hours. Luckily we didn’t have any trouble finding our way inside. We’re we found ourselves a room to wait for it to come light enough to have a look around. Watching the bustop across the road. That’s one seriously busy bustop. And another 2 guys turned up giving us a surprise we exchanged a few word and we all carried on. Here’s a few photos and history..
HISTORY
Located in Southall, Middlesex, in the west of Greater London. The King’s Hall was built in 1916 and was designed by architect Sir Alfred Gelder of Hull. The King’s Hall building has a 3-storey red brick and stone facade. It was operated by the Uxbridge and Southall Wesleyan Mission and it was soon screening religious films.  By 1926, it was operating as a regular cinema, still managed by the Methodist church.  The King’s Hall Cinema was closed in 1937. It then reverted back to a Methodist Church use as the King’s Hall Methodist Church. They vacated the building in January 2013"


6C566847-A7B2-4B03-8B35-21A83B59D5DD by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


11C63D3A-09F5-4CAF-B8DC-2D9DBAE3A34F by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


DF9E3CFA-46FB-4F59-8E89-05044F4D4E0D by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


291685A1-C7A5-4C05-AE0D-EAA5E9E3BE3D by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


A942D367-319B-4051-9965-CBC9BE782D97 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


B6451F47-AED7-46C9-BC1F-FBB8716DC866 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


EFEFBB87-D905-4675-B792-572677174349 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


4FF422D0-9457-4DBB-A0FD-B3A59E0105DA by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


6388F9DD-1E6B-43E1-B475-C54D7702ADD7 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


8F93F594-6E02-49A8-90EE-77146630400A by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


F0EA6489-742D-4A55-B053-E9407A809A35 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


D6912FEB-7A41-4075-BF3F-18CC92A71332 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


82C5654A-58D8-4F3D-ABA7-6FFA3CE99615 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


EF6C4F61-3E43-4EA3-99E3-79E7A4CD7986 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr



170B80EE-4ADD-4D0C-9AEE-076DA9AA07D3 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


31BAC71F-DB78-462D-ABC1-08C4DAB3AC19 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


31BAC71F-DB78-462D-ABC1-08C4DAB3AC19 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


2A00922B-01E0-4236-9129-02F812E7E710 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


DF19BB97-1E29-4ECC-8B17-A1A4B30B7C95 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


E4354E42-97FB-4BA5-BC76-2304A4DF14CC by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


D3A585BC-9EA7-4A96-A87E-58351FCC62B2 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


C88FDA25-E4EC-4269-9D64-A91725F507F2 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


9A4FC978-0A5C-43D3-A340-BF4ABF5EC679 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


6FED0FA9-4A21-4C0B-ABB0-1D6C5EB0721D by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


5056F5C5-4624-400D-BF20-7ECF2C724B3E by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


0D7DEB4E-2C2C-4A67-82C6-A80B4153E5DF by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


E3A4C8B4-8A02-4816-85BF-51EED2EDFEFD by Lavino lavino, on Flickr

18858080-1428-48B5-8F3F-2416CDCDF481 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


2FA9A65E-7F5B-4BE6-A4E8-2418BAABEB71 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr
url=https://flic.kr/p/21w7SoA]




[/url]7E8CA3B9-870B-4597-BE8C-822A743FA4B8 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


05FFBC9B-A065-4D18-ADAA-AC06F324A28C by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


596A95BD-32DA-4213-9C8E-06061841A60B by Lavino lavino, on Flickr

732BCB12-D01B-4F4E-9ADF-B1C86B4F2D95 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


0CCE03D2-1009-4B27-BF40-1FC90159D5C5 by Lavino lavino, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Nov 16, 2017)

Think you've got your titles and sites mixed up!


----------



## Gromr (Nov 16, 2017)

This place is really seeing a lot of attention recently, quite rightly too. Its a gem of an explore. Nicely Done.


----------



## stu8fish (Nov 16, 2017)

Nicely done, as Gromr123 says it is a gem!. You got a couple of rooms I missed I think. Read some history and wondered how many movies were not shown or banned in a cinema run by The Methodist Church.  Got delayed editing my pics but thats another story.


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 18, 2017)

Now this is the sort of place I would like to photograph...
Excellent work


----------



## vonchappell (Nov 21, 2017)

How long do you think before a bloody Sainburys and Tesco gets built on this site. Invest a ton of money and this place could look new again


----------



## HughieD (Nov 21, 2017)

That's a beaut.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 21, 2017)

Love the green tiles and wonky floors


----------



## jrgboy (Mar 9, 2018)

I used to drive past this every day when I lived in Southall in the 1970's but I've never seen inside, Thanks for posting..


----------

